# Recommended delivery bags?



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

I have the cheap little bluemark bag that UberEATS offers a link to. It works pretty well for most orders, but I am thinking about investing in a larger, better quality bag (that can handle a pizza or two, for instance). Does anyone have any particular bags that have worked great for you? Are they only useful for pizzas or more generally? Do you see any increased tips?

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Marbakka said:


> I have the cheap little bluemark bag that UberEATS offers a link to. It works pretty well for most orders, but I am thinking about investing in a larger, better quality bag (that can handle a pizza or two, for instance). Does anyone have any particular bags that have worked great for you? Are they only useful for pizzas or more generally? Do you see any increased tips?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


If you sign up for Grubhub they will send you a large/pizza bag for free. I use it for all bigger/pizza orders on all platforms. I get a good percentage of tips using it though I cant prove that they are all from the bag. It shows effort though and that cant hurt when you are working for tips.


----------



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> If you sign up for Grubhub they will send you a large/pizza bag for free. I use it for all bigger/pizza orders on all platforms. I get a good percentage of tips using it though I cant prove that they are all from the bag. It shows effort though and that cant hurt when you are working for tips.


Unfortunately, Grubhub is not available in Memphis. The only other food delivery service that I know about here is bitesquad.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Try this...
https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ch...n2Dd9mKnrreD_qtBL4BWdU7E4l8IDqlxoC5Y4QAvD_BwE
You can also buy some from Sam's club, they are well insulated and you can place them upwards or horizontal for pizzas.
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/insulated-shopper-shopper-tote/prod16510115.ip


----------



## StephanieF (Aug 11, 2017)

Try searching for the site called webstaurant I bought a really nice black duffle bag and a pizza bag for fairly cheap. The duffle bag is well worth it, I would drop off a delivery and drive 10/15 mins to the next and the inside would still be warm. Very fast shipping.

I don't carry the bag to the doors unless it's a large order but I do use it for every order.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Uber didn't send you a black bag ? I have 3 of them without asking for any of them


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I got a bag from the green light hub that that is perfect for pizza. They told me they'd charge it to my account, but that never happened.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

For pizzas I use a bag made by deliverypizzabags.com and sold on amazon.

I never used my GrubHub pizza bag yet.

I can't say that increased tips have paid for the bag but my average in app tips for pizza deliveries are better than my overall average.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Marbakka said:


> I have the cheap little bluemark bag that UberEATS offers a link to. It works pretty well for most orders, but I am thinking about investing in a larger, better quality bag (that can handle a pizza or two, for instance). Does anyone have any particular bags that have worked great for you? Are they only useful for pizzas or more generally? Do you see any increased tips?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


Lets do this... dont touch your own money, save all the tips you can and use it to buy the bag.. but dont never ever touch your own money !!!


----------

